# Circulator rate



## dancoxnz (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi! I built the circulator and it's really great, the only thing is I'd like to be able to slow the rate down a fair bit, I used to have a phase90 and would use it on the slowest setting usually, does anyone have any suggestions on what if need to change in order to slow the rate down? Cheers


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

Make C14 bigger.  Doubling the capacitance cuts the speed in half.  I recommend using a tantalum capacitor because some aluminum capacitors are too leaky.


----------



## dancoxnz (Jan 21, 2020)

Awesome thanks!


----------

